# 2007 Sentra 2.0 S Exhaust



## dparenti (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi everyone im a newbie to cars and i just bought this great car. So many features i highly reccomend. Anyway. I am looking for a chrome tipped exhaust, but something that is silent and doesnt make much noise or no noise at all. Can anyone help?


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

Ebay, car stores (Pep boys), or local muffler shops would be your best bet to get bolt on chrome tips. But if you don't want noise, make sure you dont' get a new muffler. A new chrome muffler with a straight through hole in the middle means it will be louder than stock. I'm pretty sure they can hack off the stock pipe sticking out from the stock muffler and weld in a chrome one for you or you can bolt a tip on the end yourself. by the way, can you do a 0-60 mph time for me. I want to know how fast those new sentras are, just in case I have to match up against one on the road.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

like he said, you can get a bolt on chrome tip anywhere. personally, i wouldn't do it, but it's your car.


----------



## boosteddet (May 29, 2003)

dparenti said:


> Hi everyone im a newbie to cars and i just bought this great car. So many features i highly reccomend. Anyway. I am looking for a chrome tipped exhaust, but something that is silent and doesnt make much noise or no noise at all. Can anyone help?




Thats good to hear there people getting the car.. I saw it and didnt even notice it was a sentra.. how is everything on that car?


----------

